# So you think you can shoot a bow ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/bowhunting/articlecontent/7/2013/5261/video-bowhunting-doves-in-argentina


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Tim Wells does some amazing things with a bow..........


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

I didn't watch the video but I've watche ones where he picks pigeons out of the sky consecutively. Crazy skills


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow!. I bet finding all the birds and arrows is equally challenging!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid., thanks for sharing, those crossbow guys could probably do that !!


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

That is AWESOME!! You would need a good bird dog and a arrow dog for all that! lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ya hes good,ive seen him on hunting shows before

finding the arrowsisnt that difficult

if you notice hes using very bright flu flu arrows

with the weight of the arrow head on the shaft they tend to land sticking into the ground with the feathers upright

so its like looking for marker posts in the filed

now finding the birds is a differant story all together

i still think Byron Ferguson is a better shot

you tube his videos if you want to see some serious bow shooting


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats crazy, How many years has he been shooting a bow?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i still think Byron Ferguson is a better shot
> 
> you tube his videos if you want to see some serious bow shooting


He makes some crazy shots too.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I've seen byron shoot an aspirin out of the air with his long bow. I wonder how many times it took him to get that down lol


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Tim Wells...Byron Ferguson.....Chris Brackett.....they are all crazy good shots....many hours of practice...more than I hav time for....awesome to watch them shoot


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

olsonfia said:


> I've seen byron shoot an aspirin out of the air with his long bow. I wonder how many times it took him to get that down lol


i heard him say in an interview that it took 30 years of practice before he could do it consistantly

now he says when it gets thrown it looks as big as a beach ball


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Neat video-thanks for sharing.


----------



## lost coyote (May 31, 2013)

OK now that was cool


----------

